# Interesting plea from a Caltrain conductor to be more social



## BCL (Apr 18, 2013)

Yesterday I was on the Caltrain 322 Baby Bullet from Millbrae to Mountain View. I figured it would be fast enough, but apparently the trains ahead of us had mechanical difficulties that messed up the works. We ended up waiting while they moved to a siding and then stopped at a station to unload passengers. Our train ended up taking a lot of their passengers. I think I was about 25 minutes late, and the ride is normally 29 minutes.

So during one of those stops, the conductor got on the intercom and did something unusual. He suggested that all of us put down our mobile devices for a moment and get to know our fellow passengers. His plea was that these were the people we see every day. Talk to each other. Be more social. In the end I don't think there was a single person in our car who took the advice.

I frankly haven't taken Caltrain more than once before this month, so I guess I'm not in the target audience for the plea.


----------



## Jean (Apr 18, 2013)

Interesting that the advice was not followed. One of the things I notice and like about travelling on all forms of public transport in the US is the higher level of social interaction. That is, compared to Australia (about medium) and Britain (not much at all), all IMHO of course. I have used trains, planes, ferries and local buses of all types, in all three countries. Not long ago one of my sons was on a plane in either Oklahoma or around Nashville, not sure, his seatmate immediately shook hands and introduced himself. When he heard the Aussie accent and my son's somewhat unusual job/profession, he shouted out this information to friends seated further back and in no time there was a social event, at least as social as a plane allows.

Jean


----------



## Texan Eagle (Apr 18, 2013)

BCL said:


> He suggested that all of us put down our mobile devices for a moment and get to know our fellow passengers. His plea was that these were the people we see every day. Talk to each other. Be more social. In the end I don't think there was a single person in our car who took the advice.
> I frankly haven't taken Caltrain more than once before this month, so I guess I'm not in the target audience for the plea.


I take Caltrain to work every day and frankly if the conductor announced this on my train I wouldn't go "aww what a sweet thought, let's talk to people". My reaction would be more like "dude, mind your own business and let me mind mine". No, I am not an anti-social jerk, but Caltrain is not a senior citizen's cocktail party to socialize at leisure. A majority of Caltrain commuters, myself included, use the commute time as work hours, replying to emails, planning out meetings, finishing up that incomplete code that's due to go into production tomorrow, and so on. If I am not working on the train and am in the mood to socialize, I will do it on my own. I don't need the conductor to tell me that.

Look, if you want to suggest passengers to socialize, do it on a holiday train. On a weekday commute train, let me do what I know is important to me, no need to be the big daddy.

Sorry if this sounds insensitive, I am just talking from experience knowing the demographics of Caltrain well by now.


----------



## SarahZ (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh god. Nooooo. I'm one of those people who absolutely hates, "Find a partner for this project," or, "We're going to go around the room and say something about ourselves." I suck at small talk. That's why I hide in my roomette. 

For those who are going to meet me in October: it's different at things like the Gathering because there are a lot of people and I don't feel compelled to talk. I can listen to everyone else and interject when I feel like I have something interesting or funny to say. Plus, I kinda-sorta "know" you guys.


----------



## AlanB (Apr 19, 2013)

Sorcha said:


> Oh god. Nooooo. I'm one of those people who absolutely hates, "Find a partner for this project," or, "We're going to go around the room and say something about ourselves." I suck at small talk. That's why I hide in my roomette.


]
So practice your BIG talk instead. :lol: :lol: Or try medium talk if you prefer. :lol:



Sorcha said:


> For those who are going to meet me in October: it's different at things like the Gathering because there are a lot of people and I don't feel compelled to talk. I can listen to everyone else and interject when I feel like I have something interesting or funny to say. Plus, I kinda-sorta "know" you guys.


I wouldn't worry about that at all, we've had several people attend who didn't say much during a Gathering, especially in the early goings. Short of hellos & goodbyes, you can pretty much say as little or as much as you like while with the group.  Some of us talk a lot, and some don't. But I think, and hope, that all who have come have had a good time!


----------

